# bulldozing, scraper unloading



## jsaldana

Tengo problemas con las siguientes traducciones, a ver si alguien me ayuda:


1.Bulldozing ​

2. Scrapers unloading topsoil (Escarpar el suelo)

3. Scrapers in travel (escarpe en movimiento)
4. Scrapers removing topsoil (escarpe del suelo superfiacial)​
5. Loading of excavated material into trucks (carga del material excavado en los camiones)


6. Truck dumping of fill material, road base, or other materials
7. Compacting (Compactacion)
8. Motor grading Grading
Gracias;​ ​


----------



## pablosf

Hola, 
A ver si te puedo ser de alguna ayuda: 

"Tengo problemas con las siguientes traducciones, haber si alguien me ayuda"
Primero: es "a ver si alguien...", no "haber si alguien..."

1.Bulldozing 
En Argentina, la máquina se llama "topadora" (bulldozer). En España, entiendo que se utiliza "cargador" como sinónimo de "dozer". Así que mi propuesta es "topado" o "cargado".

2. Scrapers unloading topsoil (Escarpar el suelo)
Scraper se traduce como "recuperador de caminos" y realizan funciones de carga y descarga de tierra. En este caso, la traducción propuesta es "Recuperadores de camino descargando tierra superficial".

3. Scrapers in travel (escarpe en movimiento)
"Recuperadores de camino en movimiento / trasladándose"

4. Scrapers removing topsoil (escarpe del suelo superfiacial)
"Recuperadores de camino removiendo tierra superficial"

5. Loading of excavated material into trucks (carga del material excavado en los camiones)
"Carga de material excavado en camiones"

6. Truck dumping of fill material, road base, or other materials
"Descarga de camiones" (tengo algunas dudas sobre esto) "de material de relleno, base del camino, u otros materiales"

7. Compacting (Compactacion)
"Compactación" / "El compactado" (según contexto)

8. Motor grading Grading
Grading es "nivelado", por lo que se podría decir "nivelado a motor". 

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## jsaldana

Estaba medio apurado, perdón.
Gracias ;


----------



## pablosf

Todo bien 

Suerte!


----------



## Jellby

pablosf said:
			
		

> 1.Bulldozing
> En Argentina, la máquina se llama "topadora" (bulldozer). En España, entiendo que se utiliza "cargador" como sinónimo de "dozer". Así que mi propuesta es "topado" o "cargado".



Que yo sepa, un bulldozer es una "excavadora".


----------



## pablosf

Hola chicos, 

Por favor revisen este artículo de la Wikipedia.

Según esto, la función principal no es el exacavado, sino el topado o empuje. Si bien es cierto que con determinadas hojas, se puede excavar, pero a menores profundidades. 

Esto es una excavadora. 

Saludos!


----------



## Jellby

¿Cuál? ¿esto o esto? Porque las dos cosas salen en la búsqueda de google, y a las dos cosas se les llama "excavadora" en España. No digo que sea lo correcto ni que sea así en todos los países, pero en España a los "bulldozers" se les llama "excavadoras", y quizá a otras cosas también.


----------



## pablosf

Esto 

Eso es una excavadora. Claro, puede ser que en España se acostumbre llamar así a muchas de las máquinas de construcción.

Aquí encontré un site de la Universidad Católica de Valparaíso (Chile) donde explican cada una de las máquinas. Creería que son nombres que se reconocerían en la mayoría de los países de habla hispana.

Máquinas de construccion

Ahí se menciona a los "scrapers" como "mototraillas", en lugar de "recuperadores de caminos".

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Bueno, añado una cosa: mi opinión, aparte de estar restringida a España, que es lo que conozco, se refiere al habla coloquial entre los que no nos dedicamos a la construcción. Quizá los que se dedican a ello usan términos más específicos, y quizá coinciden con los de Chile o Argentina, pero la gente de la calle llama "excavadora" a cualquiera de las dos máquinas, y quizá alguna más. Básicamente, para los legos, la cosa se reduce a excavadoras, grúas, apisonadoras y camiones


----------



## jsaldana

Gracias a todos,aunque algunos se  fueron por otro lado.


----------

